# CPO Shirt?



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Back in the early 60's most young people I knew wore a wool CPO shirt on very casual fall occasions, typically with khakis, penny loafers and an OCBD. While it will never replace a Shetland sweater, I've recently grown nostalgic and thought I might like to wear one again. What are your thoughts about the CPO shirt? Does anyone remember them? In searching this forum for "CPO" I didn't find anything. Perhaps they aren't Trad enough.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I do recall CPOs being very popular in the 1960s. My recollection is of a heavy shirt, somewhat along the lines of an L.L. Bean chammy shirt. They were generally worn open, over a an OCBD.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Are these the ones that are a dark navy, almost like a very light version of a peacoat's melton wool? Or am I thinking of something else entirely?


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Are these the ones that are a dark navy, almost like a very light version of a peacoat's melton wool? Or am I thinking of something else entirely?


Yes, they were dark navy wool. Functionally, they were somewhat like a chamois cloth shirt but I preferred the feel, cut, and look of the CPO. We wore them in the fall until it was cold enough to wear a peacoat or duffle. They were modeled after the shirts worn by Navy Chief Petty Officers until sometime after WWII. I have found a couple of sources for them online, perhaps I will order one.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Walter Denton said:


> Yes, they were dark navy wool. Functionally, they were somewhat like a chamois cloth shirt but I preferred the feel, cut, and look of the CPO. We wore them in the fall until it was cold enough to wear a peacoat or duffle. They were modeled after the shirts worn by Navy Chief Petty Officers until sometime after WWII. I have found a couple of sources for them online, perhaps I will order one.


What sources have you found?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

J. Crew, , , etc.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why do I always read that as "C-3PO shirt"? :crazy:


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Uncle Sam's Army/Navy Outfitters


$75.56 + free shipping, Made in USA


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I got a vintage LL Bean shirt in a somewhat similar style off the exchange a little while back. I will have to post WAYWT photos when it stops being almost 80 degrees in Sept. (hopefully soon)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for resurrecting a fond memory. I can remember wearing a navy blue, wool CPO shirt during my final years of high school and first year(s) of college during the 1960's. Great way of layering to keep warm, but alas, as my chest grew from 40" to 45" and my weight increased from 153 pounds to 192 pounds during my college years, I think I outgrew that CPO shirt during my sophomore year of college.  However, these days I have a couple of Pendleton Mills wool Boardroom shirts that I use for layering during the earlier weeks of the fall season.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

When I graduated high school I was 170 lb. Years later I'm almost 200! Currently trying to work off that spare tire I developed...

This seems a like a pretty cool alternative to red plaid shirt-jackets. Does anyone have photos of themselves or others wearing it like the OP described? I'm tempted to get one.

I found this one that's more like a jacket and less like a fully constructed shirt. Not authentic issue: https://www.outdoorgearsite.com/2857.html


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got . It's not a CPO, but rather a shirt jac. If you absolutely, positively have to have the CPO, stop reading now but if what you want is something to keep you casually warm in the 40's F., I think it's a better choice. If for no other reason, it's got hand warmer pockets. Looks good over a turtleneck and moleskin trousers or Levi's.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Given I'm in Florida and due to move to California in a few months, I think the CPO shirt would be enough for mildly cold temps.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You're right. Last winter's casual jacket was . Unless you're moving north of San Francisco or into the Central Valley/Inland Empire, it's all you'll need. Of course, it doesn't come in Navy blue . . .


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Try this one from Filson. Not exactly what you want, but pretty close. Made in USA, too.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yup, it's even in the right color. Good one!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

sclemmons said:


> Try this one from Filson. Not exactly what you want, but pretty close. Made in USA, too.


Yes, but it's almost twice as expensive as the real issue, also made in USA one!


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

An excellent seemingly least expensive source for an actual US-made authentic, 22 oz CPO shirt is MilitaryGifts.com: https://militarygifts.com/cposhirts.aspx I've bought the CPO shirt and several "Old Salt" embroidered caps from them with good results.

The Filson Jac-Shirt is true old school Northwest style, well made in Seattle from gorgeous 18 oz virgin wool and IMO well worth the price.

Sadly, most Woolrich products these days are made from terrible quality wool (recycled Chinese army blankets), often 12 oz or thinner. Their classic styles are available from Bemidji Woolen Mills in far better quality wool and USA made to boot.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

(From the above link)

"Manufactured by the same company that makes our great Pea Coats."

Sterlingwear?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"The Fidelity Pea Coat is the closest thing to the real Navy Pea Coat."


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Vintagetrends.com sometimes has authentic Navy surplus CPOs for $38. At the moment they have some imitations from the 60's in navy but only in small and medium. I can't get interested in wearing one that isn't navy blue. That price from militarygifts.com is the best I've seen for a new CPO.


----------

